# Which way would you rather die?



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

If you were put in the situation where you had to choose to either burn to death, or freeze to death, which one would you pick? 

Please leave your reasons as to why you chose the one that you did. :tongue:

Thank you :happy:


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

because if i die, It will be dark. coldness is darkness. 

no really. XD I live in a country without snow. *HOW COOL *is it to die having to be frozen with ice cream by my side :3


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

demonfart said:


> because if i die, It will be dark. coldness is darkness.
> 
> no really. XD I live in a country without snow. *HOW COOL *is it to die having to be frozen with ice cream by my side :3


I don't get snow either ): I feel your pain.


----------



## Mwa ha ha (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah that's one reason, but I hate the thought of being burnt alive, I have trouble with just friction burns, or burns from the oven.
Also, it would make me feel a little bit like Captain America ;P and the freezing is apparently a slower, lees humane death


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

Mwa ha ha said:


> Yeah that's one reason, but I hate the thought of being burnt alive, I have trouble with just friction burns, or burns from the oven.
> Also, it would make me feel a little bit like Captain America ;P and the freezing is apparently a slower, lees humane death


Although, when you get really cold, you start to feel as if you are burning. Therefore, I think it would be less painful, but still a very slow burning sensation. Yes, your body might phase out.. but that's after it gets REALLY confused. I'm not sure. I personally think they are both really bad.


----------



## Mwa ha ha (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a good point, however if you freeze to death, at least there will still be something of you left as opposed to being burnt


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

Mwa ha ha said:


> That is a good point, however if you freeze to death, at least there will still be something of you left as opposed to being burnt


Yeah... okay, you got me there, my friend. At least there could be a funeral.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd rather die an instant death in an explosion.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Burning is extremely painful. 

Though I remember one time in winter, this was when I was very thin and could not regulate my internal body temperature. It was the coldest I had ever felt, and I remember wanting to die. It is horrible being extremely cold. I'd probably take that though, over burning :mellow:


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Freezing to death may be less painful than burning, but it still is extremely painful. I have skied at a resort at night with the weather being so cold that just a small breeze passing by felt like knives running across my skin. It was terrible... But it still beats burning, which includes not only your skin being on fire, but also suffocation from the smoke and the failure of your organs because of the extreme heat.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Burning to death, because I would try to huff the smoke as fast as possible in 
order to quickly lose consciousness.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Depends on how fast I burn...if I burn fast, then I'd choose that one. If not, frozen.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Burning seems like it would be quicker, so I'll go with that...


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Freezing. Okay, it's cold for a while but when you pass that phase, it starts feeling comfortable - in contrast with burning, where you die after (and because of) the pain. (Once my feet froze to the point my nails fell off and actually the most painful part of all was getting unfrozen again - now THAT hurts. 

But my personal favourite is dying in a plane crash.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Freeze. Seems less painful that way. I would prefer to sleep to death also. XD


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

Darner said:


> Freezing. Okay, it's cold for a while but when you pass that phase, it starts feeling comfortable - in contrast with burning, where you die after (and because of) the pain. (Once my feet froze to the point my nails fell off and actually the most painful part of all was getting unfrozen again - now THAT hurts.
> 
> But my personal favourite is dying in a plane crash.


How'd you manage to get that cold?


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

I heard that people kill crustaceans for food by plunging them into ice-cold water because it's a humane way to kill them. I also heard that being burnt will be a long death. So, freezing please.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

soulsearch said:


> How'd you manage to get that cold?


My ski-boots were too small, so I didn't get enough blood to my toes. This was in combination with -15 C on the ski resort, which was so cold that I didn't realize something is happening to my feet.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Freeze. Provided the temp change to freezing is quick your body would go into shock and you'd lose conciousness quickly.


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

Darner said:


> My ski-boots were too small, so I didn't get enough blood to my toes. This was in combination with -15 C on the ski resort, which was so cold that I didn't realize something is happening to my feet.


That sounds horrible. 
Except for the part about ski resorts, which is great because they are fun


----------



## Commissar (Jan 9, 2012)

I would imagine that freezing would be far less painful that burning.


----------



## DogHead (Apr 6, 2012)

I would think that burning to death would be faster?


----------



## lemlemxS (Apr 9, 2012)

Freezing would be less painful, but burning would be quicker. I chose burning.
Hopefully neither of this happens to me.


----------



## eelxstr (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, I like cold and I hate heat, so freezing would be...slightly less unbearable


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Freezing.
I think I would be able to take the time to come to terms with my death as I waited for my body to shut down..


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

As you begin to freeze, you'd confuse and maybe even go to a happy place as you die lol. Fire and burning won't do that at all. Plus, the idea of being preserved as I die on some mountaintop is pretty epic.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't really care how I die as long as the purpose of my death is to save another human being that's worth more than me, or can make a difference. Painful or not , I'm gonna die anyway one day.


----------



## Aleksandra (Mar 15, 2012)

Being burnt alive must be painful as hell. I chose freezing to death. But I'm aware of the fact that it looks nothing like in Andersen's "The Little Match Girl" (it seemed to be such a romantic and beautiful way of dying, whereas as far as I know it's probably as painful as death by burning).


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Burn to death. I'm a bit sensitive to the cold.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm... 

Burn to death by being set on fire? No.

Jumping into lava? Sure!

I think freeze wins, but it's not very exciting. As a good friend of mine once said, "I'm not afraid of death, I'm afraid of a PAINFUL death."


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd rather be frozen to death, at least my body's preserved in its pristine state and not cooked up (now, that would be horrible).


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I would prefer to be burned. I don't like the idea of a slow death, I would much rather it be painful and quick.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Freezing would be less painful, so I'd pick that, I guess you'd lose consciousness before you died, so even if it takes longer than burning you wouldn't know.


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, it was natural way, death in fire would be extremely painful and I can't imagine how long. Dying by cold would be slow, but I hope that at some point the nerves would stop working and everything after and it would be like terrible falling asleep. But how could I know, I am not a doctor and I have never died by freezing.
But, if it was by some freezing/burning weapon and both proceeds would be quick, I think it would be both terrible. So here I don't really care.


----------



## SonOfTom (Sep 26, 2016)

Well thats a complicated one, I would say freeze to death because although it takes longer it is way less painful.


----------

